
Recovery.gov as its own Stimulus - robg
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/02/wired-o-nomics.html
======
ryanmnly
I think it is worth noting that although this is a good step in the right
direction, Recovery.org is not going to make it easy to find unpopular
information. It would be unreasonable to expect President Obama to highlight
things that he believes in, but knows will not be received well by the public.
There are other sources besides Recovery.org that may serve as a better data
mining resource.

